# drinking alcohol during 2 wk wait safe or not???



## amy_2

Is it safe to go out drinking if you could be newly pregnant?? I often have 4 or 5 drinks on wkends, occasionally I over indulge, could this harm a tiny fetus should I fall pregnant?
What stage of pregnancy does drinking alcohol become harmful? is it from the moment of fertilization? implantation? or what???


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I would say stop alcohol completely if your trying to conceive thats not good but then again thats my opinion. I have quit drinking completely so that I know my beanie baby will be PERFECTLY healthy as much as I can control! I don't know if it really would hurt but I wouldn't "do it" myself!


----------



## Sevenladybugs

There is no safe time to drink alcohol if you are pregnant. Best to stop now and at least limit during the TWW.


----------



## Kaede351

I never drink in the 2ww, I do occasionally go for a couple when AF arrives. But I only drink once I am 100% certain that I'm not pregnant :)

Although, if you only have like 1 glass of wine that shouldn't really hurt. But I would suggest not drinking at all if you think you might have conceived.

XxX


----------



## happymuffin

How abt BD ...is it safe during the 2tww?


----------



## Green Lady

I think a drink or two is OK, provided you don't overdo. The baby doesn't actually take any nutrients from you for the first couple weeks of pregnancy so you couldn't be giving the bean any alcohol. But there's some evidence that drinking can interfere with implantation, and women who drink a lot have lower fertility rates. It's really up to you, though.

Personally, I don't drink much but going half the month trying to abstain from everything on the off-chance you might be pregnant drives you crazy after awhile. I've been TTC for nine months and there are ladies on here who have been trying for a lot longer than that. Life doesn't stop because you're TTC. Right now my period is really late and I've been agonizing over drinking, but I don't really think I'm pregnant so I've had a few this weekend.


----------



## portablechick

For most of the first year i abstained from alcohol in 2ww, this led to me stressing plus plus plus!!! i was out and not drinking then everyone was speculating - is she isn't she. If i told my girlfriends i wasn't drinkin cos i was in the 2ww they looked at we like i was a crazy horse. I stopped going out in the 2ww to avoid the situation, this was not good for my mental health! Now after seeing many friends fall pregnant without abstaining and have beautiful healthy babies - i am now in the drink til it's pink camp.

It's a very personal choice and u may change ur mind several times before getting ur BFP!


----------



## cutsiecubbie

portablechick said:


> For most of the first year i abstained from alcohol in 2ww, this led to me stressing plus plus plus!!! i was out and not drinking then everyone was speculating - is she isn't she. If i told my girlfriends i wasn't drinkin cos i was in the 2ww they looked at we like i was a crazy horse. I stopped going out in the 2ww to avoid the situation, this was not good for my mental health! Now after seeing many friends fall pregnant without abstaining and have beautiful healthy babies - i am now in the drink til it's pink camp.
> 
> It's a very personal choice and u may change ur mind several times before getting ur BFP!


Thanks for your honest opinion Portablechick! I too have friends that have had healthy babies and realized they had been drinking a few before knowing they were pregnant. I really debated having 2 margaritas yesterday (not very strong) because I'm in the 2WW. I had water along with them. I've been kind of taking it a month at a time as to if I should drink or not. I know I'll come to the point where it'll be a dead stop but I'm with you for now O:)


----------



## emilyjean

I'm also on the 'drink til it's pink' side. I don't drink much anyway, but as long as it's moderate consumption I have no problem with it. As another girly said, the baby doesn't get any nutrients from you in the very beginning. However as soon as you know you are pregnant, stop.


----------



## sarlar

i limit my drinking during the 2ww- no more than 1 or 2. drinking can effect the fetus from basically implantation on. however, alcohol can effect your lining and fertility in general. in my case i have been ttc for 16 months and completely astaining all the time is crazy. i have to have some sort of normal life.... i usually do my relaxation and drinking prior to the big O!!


----------



## CJSG1977

I too am in the drink till its pink camp. However I do cut down alot after ov. TBH last month when I conceived (angel lost) I actually had no desire to drink whatsoever. Was weird. I had two pints (always drink with big lemonade splash regardless) and I was REALLY drunk and put me right off. Then when I went out I found at the end of the night I had only had a couple of pints. Your body will soon let you know and maye you'll find that one day you just dont fancy it. I also agree that life cant stop cause of ttc. Sometimes these constraints can do more harm than good and speculation can drive you insane. Just do what you feel is right hun.


----------



## glowingjo

I go with Drink till it's pink (love that phrase btw!), but in moderation as all things. You're meant to be more fertile if you're relaxed, and if you're making big changes that stress you out this may well reduce your likelihood of implantation more than a couple of drinks will!

Good luck to everyone :) I'll be over here soon enough FX'd :)


----------



## Klandagi

Yeah I'd cut out the alcohol as soon as I started to conceive. From conception on is the most important time of your young one's life and alcohol can severely damage their cells.


----------



## CamoQueen

I don't drink after I know I've ovulated, just to be on the safe side. Then when AF comes I'll have a few if I feel like it! 

I don't drink that much, though, and DH won't touch alcohol. So I realize that our lifestyles are probably different and we have different situations, so just do what you feel is right for you!


----------



## ladyredlainey

I have had a drink this cycle, but I have been ttc for 8 cycles, and had a drink one other time to.

It is up to the individual, and I know it is best avoided, but for me, I allow myself to have 1 drink every other cycle, and I personally feel it is OK.
It just helps relax me, and it is never anything strong.


----------



## Firefox

Its a horrible predicament isnt it! You dont want ttc to rule your life but ultimately it does! I too am in my 2ww and am under increasing pressure from friends to drink this friday (6dpo), I too dont know what to do. I've been really good this cycle and havent touched any alcahol....should i drink?! 

My problem is i absolutely cannot just have the one, when i drink i do drink too much! Suppose i have answered my own question! I just dont want to get my AF this month and be even more annoyed that ive missed out on a night out too..this month has to have been the worst so far on this ttc journey!


----------



## CJSG1977

Firefox I feel your pain so much! My dh and I are very sociable people and its a close community where we go. If I dont drink there will be loads of speculation.Then...can I go out and not drink when I dont know if I'm preggers or not. I did have a blast this last weekend but really shouldnt drink from now cause I'll also be 6DPO friday! Maybe more. Last month I cut down to almost zero and still mc so I dont know what the right answer is. See how you feel when the night comes and maybe you will have an idea if you might be.... Hope you get your bfp soon hun!


----------



## Firefox

CJSG1977 said:


> Firefox I feel your pain so much! My dh and I are very sociable people and its a close community where we go. If I dont drink there will be loads of speculation.Then...can I go out and not drink when I dont know if I'm preggers or not. I did have a blast this last weekend but really shouldnt drink from now cause I'll also be 6DPO friday! Maybe more. Last month I cut down to almost zero and still mc so I dont know what the right answer is. See how you feel when the night comes and maybe you will have an idea if you might be.... Hope you get your bfp soon hun!

Thanks CJSG1977 its a horrible time isnt it! Like you say i think i will wait for the day and see how i feel. I feel like im letting my friends down if i dont drink too as we def have more fun, they dont understand and would think that i am crazy!!! 

Hope you are successful this month too! Are you not going to drink now until you get bfp or af?


----------



## CJSG1977

Firefox said:


> CJSG1977 said:
> 
> 
> Firefox I feel your pain so much! My dh and I are very sociable people and its a close community where we go. If I dont drink there will be loads of speculation.Then...can I go out and not drink when I dont know if I'm preggers or not. I did have a blast this last weekend but really shouldnt drink from now cause I'll also be 6DPO friday! Maybe more. Last month I cut down to almost zero and still mc so I dont know what the right answer is. See how you feel when the night comes and maybe you will have an idea if you might be.... Hope you get your bfp soon hun!
> 
> Thanks CJSG1977 its a horrible time isnt it! Like you say i think i will wait for the day and see how i feel. I feel like im letting my friends down if i dont drink too as we def have more fun, they dont understand and would think that i am crazy!!!
> 
> Hope you are successful this month too! Are you not going to drink now until you get bfp or af?Click to expand...


Hun if your friends are true friends they will support you. Last month the day I found out I was pregnant I was going on a hen do. I went and had 2 shandies all night. Everyone just kept coming up talking to my tummy (drunk of course LOL) and asking me to look after bags and shoes! :haha: I appreciate that cause you dont know if you are that they may not understand. Why not have alcohol free becks or something and put it in a glass and maybe sneak yourself a couple of full fat ones?? :winkwink: And cold hard truth is, you dont want to let yourself down, so dont be so hard on yourself. Just feel good about whatever decision you do make. :hugs:

I honestly think that I am not going to drink. I have already asked my landlord at my local to get me some alcohol free in :haha: That doesnt mean I wont have a sneaky one for real, but tbh I was wasted when I drank last month when I was pregnant and I felt sooooo ill. I only had a couple! This month I have been very regimented, its the only thing I can think of to do. 

Also, I had a psychic reading from Jenny Renny and she predicted a BFP for me last month and then said I would get another one from my next cycle for september. So when I miscarried last month I had her do another reading. She said she knew why I was requesting another one and said that I was still getting a bfp for september...She was right about august...so I just want to do all I can. Would be crazy if she was right about the whole scenario!!


----------



## angeleyesf29

emilyjean said:


> I'm also on the 'drink til it's pink' side. I don't drink much anyway, but as long as it's moderate consumption I have no problem with it. As another girly said, the baby doesn't get any nutrients from you in the very beginning. However as soon as you know you are pregnant, stop.

I totally agree with "drink till its pink. I read somewhere that that fetus doesn't receice any nutrients for the first few weeks as well. So totally agreed!!!!


----------



## 40yearoldmum

HI 
I was an abstain girl and no coffee no chocolate, no riding horses, no running...Very dull girl. Im now on my 7th month of trying and am trying to chill, I am still storking these sites but Im running and riding and I have a drinks at liberty before ovulation. I am now 6dpo and on decaf and no booze. However, Its my fifth anniversary on Friday (9 dpo) and I think I will have a glass of wine to celebrate.


----------



## Firefox

CJSG1977 said:


> Hun if your friends are true friends they will support you. Last month the day I found out I was pregnant I was going on a hen do. I went and had 2 shandies all night. Everyone just kept coming up talking to my tummy (drunk of course LOL) and asking me to look after bags and shoes! :haha: I appreciate that cause you dont know if you are that they may not understand. Why not have alcohol free becks or something and put it in a glass and maybe sneak yourself a couple of full fat ones?? :winkwink: And cold hard truth is, you dont want to let yourself down, so dont be so hard on yourself. Just feel good about whatever decision you do make. :hugs:
> 
> I honestly think that I am not going to drink. I have already asked my landlord at my local to get me some alcohol free in :haha: That doesnt mean I wont have a sneaky one for real, but tbh I was wasted when I drank last month when I was pregnant and I felt sooooo ill. I only had a couple! This month I have been very regimented, its the only thing I can think of to do.
> 
> Also, I had a psychic reading from Jenny Renny and she predicted a BFP for me last month and then said I would get another one from my next cycle for september. So when I miscarried last month I had her do another reading. She said she knew why I was requesting another one and said that I was still getting a bfp for september...She was right about august...so I just want to do all I can. Would be crazy if she was right about the whole scenario!!

You are completely right, I told my friends that I dont think I should be drinking and they were fine about it and really supportive! Thank you for making me see sense!

What stage are you in your cycle now? Will keep my fingers crossed for you that the psychic is right!! Keep us posted on here?


----------



## pusheangel

I think it's your personal convictions on this one. You have to do what you feel okay about and won't feel guilty over. I read some place that as long as you stop drinking when you know you're pregnant that it really shouldn't be a problem. Considering you're on this 2ww board, I'm sure you'll know if your pg as soon as humanly possible, and would stop anything that would be harmful, so I wouldn't worry way to much about it. 

When we were trying to conceive our son I spent 11 months avoiding all kinds of things to be sure that I wouldn't "harm" our unborn baby. For 11 months (not just during the 2ww) I didn't dye my hair, I didn't drink, I avoided caffeine. I tried to only put things into my body that I would once I was pregnant. During the month that we conceived our son, I was so convinced that that month was out, I did all of the above and did not exercise much self control about what I was eating and such. Lo and behold I actually got pregnant that month. Part of me wonders if stressing myself over what I should and shouldn't do was making it difficult to conceive during the other months. 

So, now that we're in the 2ww of our 1st cycle for baby #2, I am just living my life. I drank over the weekend, and until I see that second pink line, I'm going to go on living my life.


----------



## Firefox

Totally think there is some truth to what you are saying, i do go ott on what i should/ shouldnt be eating drinking etc and probably do too much exercise.

It seems to me that my friends that are overweight, arent particually 'healthy' & dont do any exercise easily get pregnant!!! There must be something in not stressing and relaxing ejoying life!!! 

Might try that next month if not successful. I say that but i cant do it...with me my weight is the only thing with my body that i can control so i prob do focus too much on it!


----------



## nicb26

ugh i gave up drinking for the last 2 months and it was MISERABLE. acting like u r pregnant with nothing actually to look forward to is just depressing. so i decided, this month i will be careful not to drink to excess in the 2ww, but i wont worry about it too much either. just think, it could be our last month to have fun before motherhood begins, so lets just enjoy it! x


----------



## LoveChild

Same here, for over 6 months I obsessed and didn't touch booze, now I am letting go more. Having a small glass of wine with dinner tonight, MUCH needed.... :wine: :haha:


----------



## CJSG1977

[/QUOTE]

You are completely right, I told my friends that I dont think I should be drinking and they were fine about it and really supportive! Thank you for making me see sense!

What stage are you in your cycle now? Will keep my fingers crossed for you that the psychic is right!! Keep us posted on here?[/QUOTE]

Ah I am so glad hun that they are supporting you!!!! And I hope I didnt come across abrupt, sometimes we dont see wants in front of us. And some of us have a complex where we always want those we love and care about to be happy :winkwink: Even before our own :hugs:

My cycle is a bit screwy...I may be 3-4 DPO, but I could also be more like 6-8 as I had a bit of fun with the OPK's lol. I really hope she is right. I'm not hopeful about my symptoms at the moment. Still too early if I am 3 DPO though. So you'll be same as me if I am 3 DPO then??? Test together :happydance:


----------



## Firefox

Yeah I reckon i'm 4dpo today... would be cool to test together if i get that far!! Last two cycles AF has showed up before even chance to test, im hoping the 100mg clomid extends my luteal phase this cycle. When are you planning to test?

You def didnt come across abrupt I totally appreciated the advice. You are right sometimes you dont see what is in front of you & its only when someone points it out that you realise! 

I dont have any symptoms either, like you say its too early to tell!!? This 2ww is rubbish (esp when just found out my friend at work is preggers within 2 months of trying!) Its made me think its never going to happen which is stupid i know...i am snapping out of it cos there is no point in being down its not going to achieve anything! Hope alls good with you!


----------



## CJSG1977

Firefox said:


> Yeah I reckon i'm 4dpo today... would be cool to test together if i get that far!! Last two cycles AF has showed up before even chance to test, im hoping the 100mg clomid extends my luteal phase this cycle. When are you planning to test?
> 
> You def didnt come across abrupt I totally appreciated the advice. You are right sometimes you dont see what is in front of you & its only when someone points it out that you realise!
> 
> I dont have any symptoms either, like you say its too early to tell!!? This 2ww is rubbish (esp when just found out my friend at work is preggers within 2 months of trying!) Its made me think its never going to happen which is stupid i know...i am snapping out of it cos there is no point in being down its not going to achieve anything! Hope alls good with you!

I hope you get to test hun!!! Stay away :witch: !!!!!! I'm going to test the 15th. AF is due the 18th I think.

I'm glad I didnt sound rude LOL! I can be over passionate sometimes :haha:

I had a massive temp dip yester / today. Went down to 97.8! Back up today. In the night I was in agony. Bad ovary pain and growing type pains in my hips and burning across abdo and back. Felt sicky and horrid taste today. Sooooooo tired. Headache galore. Itchy nips (tmi sorry). But feeling like I am out..... just not sure.

Anything new with you hun! I hoping for you I really am! When will you test???


----------



## sw121

I was pondering this same question at the weekend (first time where I may be PG - although a long shot as we've only just started TTC). I abstained all weekend and then had a glass of cider on Sunday (2 units - got my BF to measure it so it was no more!!). I actually found that I didn't enjoy it that much. Usually I have to try and pace myself with drinking, but this took some downing and afterwards I felt really guilty.

It's stupid, and I ask myself what harm it could possibly do in such a small measure, at such an early stage and when I may not even be PG, but I think I probably will abstain now to prevent the guilt - at least until AF arrives (if it does!).

Most of my friends/relatives have continued to drink in very small quantities throughout pregnancy (literally one small glass of wine then onto soft drinks - maybe once a week or special occasions) and none of them had any problems. My mum also drank throughout her pregnancies. In fact her GP told her to drink half a pint of guinness twice a week to help with her iron levels! I know this is anecdotal, but if a woman decides to drink at a low level during pregnancy I don't think they should be condemned.


----------



## Firefox

CJSG1977 said:


> I hope you get to test hun!!! Stay away :witch: !!!!!! I'm going to test the 15th. AF is due the 18th I think.
> 
> I'm glad I didnt sound rude LOL! I can be over passionate sometimes :haha:
> 
> I had a massive temp dip yester / today. Went down to 97.8! Back up today. In the night I was in agony. Bad ovary pain and growing type pains in my hips and burning across abdo and back. Felt sicky and horrid taste today. Sooooooo tired. Headache galore. Itchy nips (tmi sorry). But feeling like I am out..... just not sure.
> 
> Anything new with you hun! I hoping for you I really am! When will you test???

Its really funny that you say your temp dipped to 97.8, mine has never ever been that high! Im usually low 96 before ov and just over 97 after! I have noticed that my temps arent as high this month, hope its not a bad thing. Im pretty much always cold so low temps might be right for me. Im going to test the 15th too, its my wedding anniversary (3yrs) that day so wasnt going to just incase it is bad news but think i will as i prob wont be able to wait if af hasnt showed its ugly face!!

It really doesnt sound like you are out? Have you had those symptoms before? Ive got sore breasts and some cramps but they're just clomid side effects.
 
Really hope its your month too...sounds like you deserve some luck too :flower:


----------



## CJSG1977

Hun I hope you dont mind me asking but do you have an underactive thyroid?? Its just I do, and continually low BBT can be indicative but not a diagnosis of hypothyroidism. BBT should be around 97.6 - 97.9 just before a period starts and will stay like that till ovulation. This month has been weird for me cause of the miscarriage. My doc says my thyroid is normal but if my temp stays this low I am going to book a blood test. Other signs of thyroid condition (lower) is tiredness, weight gain, problems with co-ordination, tiredness, brittle hair and sometimes palpatations. I'm not trying to worry you, and if your on clomid then I am assuming that they checked it already cause thyroid can prevent conception from taking place / or implantation because it shortens the luteal phase.

I also suffer with cystic ovaries (not pcos) but the BIG cysts. These are all auto immune diseases. Seems we have very similar stories!

Wedding Anniversary!!! Congrats. That would be a fab anniversary present for you both!!!!

I have had these symptoms before but they seem less. But I didnt start recording symptoms till 6 DPO last month so maybe they will get stronger. I am using progesterone cream because with my last pregnancy the levels were low but doc wouldn't prescribe progesterone suppositories so I am self med'ing till I know if I have a bfp. Then I will tell the doc and get a blood test. I'm wondering if the cream is lessening my symptoms. That might be why I can always tell straight after conception that I am pregnant even without a test cause my body is fighting hard to try make the right hormones...a thought maybe??

Well here is to us testing the 15th! I have 4 very sensitive tests and then a digi for my birthday if I get some faint lines a few days before! I'd love to see pregnant on a digi on the 17th!!!

Xx


----------



## babybefore30

Hi girls 

Thought I would post my thoughts on drinking in 2ww. Me and OH had been trying properly for about 3 months to no avail, I gave up all the nice things, stopped going out, stopped drinking my beloved glass of wine a night and nothing. Then I decided I had enough it was our wedding anniversary and we had two weddings no charting nothing. I fell pregnant and am now nearly 8 weeks. 

It does not happen for everyone but I think if you relax it can make a difference. 

xx


----------



## Firefox

Hey CJSG1977 

Really sorry to hear about your miscarriages, I dont blame you for self medicating how come your doc wouldnt prescribe progesterone supplements? Have you only started using it this month? Really wishing you loads of luck this month, have you had big pregnancy symptoms on the other occasions then? Does sound like we might have similar problems, can they do anything for your cystic ovaries?

Do you know what, the only check that I had before clomid was a blood test which said that I had slightly high testosterone levels which indicated PCOS. I have since been diagnosed by a FS as having PCOS as I have the hair growth, acne and annovulation. To be honest i didnt know anything about hypothyroidism and im not sure if my first blood test prior to clomid was testing for that?! Ive googled it and you are right low bbt is a indicator and my temps are significantly lower than the normal range...am thinking i really am out this month! 

How were you diagnosed with it and how can you treat it (please say its not like PCOS where there isnt any 'cure'!) im always tired (dont sleep well) and have brittle hair. Im massively watch what i eat so that i dont gain weight I'm 5'7" and 9.5st and am in the lower BMI 'healthy' range so by controlling my weight strictly maybe i am masking a symptom?! Im seriously thinking that i need to see my FS again. Before my next cycle I might phone the receptionist and see if there is anyway I can make another appointment or at least speak to her, ive only got 3 months of clomid left :-( its scary, esp as i have absolutely no chance on my own as i dont ovulate! Im hoping the blood tests this month will show clear ovulation.

Have you ever been on clomid or are you ok ovulating on your own? 

Hey is it your birthday on the 17th? that bfp will be the best present...fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## CJSG1977

Firefox said:


> Hey CJSG1977
> 
> Really sorry to hear about your miscarriages, I dont blame you for self medicating how come your doc wouldnt prescribe progesterone supplements? Have you only started using it this month? Really wishing you loads of luck this month, have you had big pregnancy symptoms on the other occasions then? Does sound like we might have similar problems, can they do anything for your cystic ovaries?
> 
> Do you know what, the only check that I had before clomid was a blood test which said that I had slightly high testosterone levels which indicated PCOS. I have since been diagnosed by a FS as having PCOS as I have the hair growth, acne and annovulation. To be honest i didnt know anything about hypothyroidism and im not sure if my first blood test prior to clomid was testing for that?! Ive googled it and you are right low bbt is a indicator and my temps are significantly lower than the normal range...am thinking i really am out this month!
> 
> How were you diagnosed with it and how can you treat it (please say its not like PCOS where there isnt any 'cure'!) im always tired (dont sleep well) and have brittle hair. Im massively watch what i eat so that i dont gain weight I'm 5'7" and 9.5st and am in the lower BMI 'healthy' range so by controlling my weight strictly maybe i am masking a symptom?! Im seriously thinking that i need to see my FS again. Before my next cycle I might phone the receptionist and see if there is anyway I can make another appointment or at least speak to her, ive only got 3 months of clomid left :-( its scary, esp as i have absolutely no chance on my own as i dont ovulate! Im hoping the blood tests this month will show clear ovulation.
> 
> Have you ever been on clomid or are you ok ovulating on your own?
> 
> Hey is it your birthday on the 17th? that bfp will be the best present...fingers crossed for you!!!!


My dr said it would be for the fertility specialist to prescribe and he said he did not know enough about progesterone levels to prescribe it himself. This is the 1st month using it and I am using it minimally as its my 1st use. I knew last month cause I had the most horrific heartburn, it was like clockwork same time everyday and I would want to throw up unless I ate. I had major hot flushes and my armpits itched like hell. Went off coffee straight away! And looooved the taste of becks beer. I am technically still too early for that as I could just be 6DPO today....

I am in a shitty mood like last time, just started wanting kebab meat and chips like last time...everyday even when I wake up. Thats started the same time too. I am having aweful stabbing pains which I dont remember having last time, going to check my chart from last month. My bbs have gotten very veiny and are sticking out on my nip (tmi sorry). Back pain is muuuuuccch less than last month, although noticeable. Headaches on and off and bit sicky but cause of the taste in my mouth. Funny tingling in buttocks down thighs like last time, very tired but restless too. Starting to wake up mega early. And had to get up for the loo last night and I rarely do that. Urinating a lot more in general. I'm quite in tune with my body as I am a holistic therapist and quite a spiritual person (daft some may say), but helps me to understand when things are different with me. Also it helps me manage my thyroid, IBS and notice if I have cysts. Which cant be treated as cysts come every month when you ovulate, sometimes mine dont burst they just keeeeeep growing. They would operate if it got to over 5 cm which has only meant one operation thank god. But I have had them get to 4.5 cm!!

Right... Thyroid is VERY treatable. It doesnt have to be diagnosed by your FS but simply through a blood test at your dr! Hair growth and acne are also signs of underactive thyroid! I get a couple of dark thick hairs on my chin! To tell you a funny but embarrassing story the day after I got married, when we arrived at our honeymoon destination my new dh tenderly reached over to take off my chin what he thought was a stray strand of hair! Imagine his shock and both our embarrassment when he realised it was attached!!!! I'd forgotten to tweezer them out with all the excitement of the wedding. I was mortified. We did laugh a lot after though! :rofl:

My FS automatically tested my thyroid the minute I walked through the door cause I was already diagnosed. They wont want to go diagnosing you with other things cause its trouble for them...pain in the arse I know. Just go to your gp, explain what you have to me and request a Thyroid Function test. To not give you one would be neglegence. Explain you are concerned that it has something to do with your fertility issues as you knowm it shortens the luteal phase. That should stump them and make them realise you have done your research. It could be that you are masking the symptoms. I am not so lucky trying to keep the weight off as I am nearly 13 stone! And only 5' 4". I wear the weight well though, but when I was in the gym 6 days a week I lost 2 and a half stone so it is poss to mask it. Make sure you explain about the tiredness, hair snapping off, and how pcos symptoms map thyroid ones.

The great thing is that all you would need is a tiny tablet or 2 a day and life does go back to normal. You just have to remember the symptoms to recognise when you need to go for a blood test cause 2 months ago I was 2 weeks late, thought I was pregnant as I was emotional, tired and moody. All symptoms that my thyroid medication needed to go up! It was the lowest it had been in ages and completely brought my cycle to a stand still.

I'm ok ov on my own it seems. Just the beans dont want to stick!

Yes thats my birthday! 33 I will be one week today!!! I'm as old as the man I feel though....21 :rofl:


----------



## CJSG1977

Sorry about the long post on this thread.... we have digressed a bit.

To be back on track...I gave in and had a couple of drinks last night! I wont beat myself up over it though as I am 6 DPO or so and hopefully implantation hasnt happened yet. Or maybe I hope it has LOL.

And firefox....you may not have thyroid issue so try not to worry. If you do though at least its something they can control to help with the fertility side.


----------



## foxforce

Off topic sorry - CJSG it's my birthday next thurs i'll be 33 also:D fx'd for some good b'day news for you and hopefully mine will be belated!

Back on topic - I have an occasionally drink in tww, I believe I will ov in next couple of days so it won't be more than an odd bottle of beer or half a glass of wine, in saying that I'm working next 7 days so won't be drinking!


----------



## CJSG1977

Ah love you...seven days straight!!! Mind you the dh and I both just passed our personal licence qualification so we will be getting a pub! Haha just realised we're talking about not drinking in 2WW and I here I am about to get a pub. I thought it would be nice as I can work the hours I want. I hope that will do me good trying to get pregnant and also while pregnant.

Funny how virgos seem to attract each other. Many of my friends are virgos, and they are the best friends. Well here's a toast to us both getting a birthday present we both want so much :wine: Belated or otherwise!!


----------



## Kaede351

doh! gone and got myself into a pickle!!! Well, I don't like drinking in 2ww and tend to avoid anytime when that would happen... but me being me and not being able to tell people no, I've gone and gotten myself invited to a party at a mate's house -.- lol Now, if I don't drink then people will know something is up... but I don't think I will be able to get away with just having 1 :/ I duno what to do!

XxX


----------



## Firefox

[/QUOTE] My FS automatically tested my thyroid the minute I walked through the door cause I was already diagnosed. They wont want to go diagnosing you with other things cause its trouble for them...pain in the arse I know. Just go to your gp, explain what you have to me and request a Thyroid Function test. To not give you one would be neglegence. Explain you are concerned that it has something to do with your fertility issues as you knowm it shortens the luteal phase. That should stump them and make them realise you have done your research. It could be that you are masking the symptoms. I am not so lucky trying to keep the weight off as I am nearly 13 stone! And only 5' 4". I wear the weight well though, but when I was in the gym 6 days a week I lost 2 and a half stone so it is poss to mask it. Make sure you explain about the tiredness, hair snapping off, and how pcos symptoms map thyroid ones.
[/QUOTE]

Thanks CJSG1977, Ive had a bad couple of days! I am going to see the FS on Wednesday so I will mention it to her and see what she says - if she doesnt do anything i'll go to my GP. 

Im out for this month aleady...gutted is an understatement. 

Yesterday (6DPO) AF showed up!! I couldnt believe it!!! Cos of the clomid not doing what it is supposed to (my LP should have extended rather than shortened!) I phoned the FS receptionist and they had a cancellation so I am able to see her next week to try find out whats going on with my body!!

Keep me posted on how you get on, sorry i wont be testing with you on the 15th :-( !

On another note...I got seriously drunk last night as I knew that i was out this month (the night i was debating about at the beginning of the thread - a bit ironic!?!

Hope everythings good wiith you, got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## CJSG1977

Ah hunni I'm so sorry!!!!!! Are you sure its af??? Not implantation???? :hugs:

Very ironic!! And darn bloody typical. I'm angry for you hun!!!

Keep in touch with me babe, I wanna know how you are doing. Its a shame we wont be testing together. I'd certainly give your fs a kick up the arse! A shortened LP is also indicative of thyroid problem hun! Get on their case! And make sure you pm me or something.

Thinking of you hunni.

AFM my symptoms are looking promising but I'm trying to not get my hopes up. Some wonderful heartburn last few days and nausea, low back pain and crampy not like af, tender / itchy bbs, craving kebab meat and chips and today everything I eat or drink tastes like metal. Never had it this strong before. Knowing my luck having such strong symptom will be a BIG FAT NEGATIVE!! If I get there.


----------



## Firefox

Hey thanks, im getting over my anger/disappointment a bit now - am glad that i can see the FS otherwise i would be going crazy right now!!! Im putting together a list of questions and that is def one of them!!!

Im certain its not implantation bleeding as the first day was like normal AF but with loads of clotting (sorry tmi!), the last two days has been very light but still with the clots but ive felt the same as a always do when AF shows so thats how I know....stupid clomid!! Just to rule it out completely maybe i'll try a test on the 15th anyway, that is if I dont get much more bleeding! 

Cos im pretty new to this site Im not sure how it works! Should I just message you to keep in touch...I want to know how you are getting on too!!

Wow that sounds really positive with the symptoms!!!! Really hope its good news for you on the 15th, it sounds like it should be!! x


----------



## AuntBug

I was in the no drinking except when AF was here, but I'm on CD 31 with 3 :bfn:, so I gave in and am drinking beer while watching NFL. I think I'm soooo stressed out I'm making my cycle longer.


----------

